# Outback vs Switchback vs Drenalin



## ACPhillips (May 23, 2009)

I am looking to get a used bow in the not too distant future. In looking on the classifieds, it seems that these three bows are in my price range, and Ive always heard good things about Mathews. There is not an archery shop close to me where I can go and try out these bows. I guess what would be helpful to me would be some insight into the differences in these three bows, and which you prefer personally. Thanks very much.


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Switchy
Drenalin
Outback
In that order!


----------



## VaHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

Any of these bows would make a good choice, The only one on your list I have personally owned is the Switchback and it was a great bow, it was plenty fast enough and had a very smooth draw cycle, personally I'm not crazy about the new "Slim Limb" Mathews bows, they are too light for My taste and to Me look like a kid's bow, I don't see as many Mathews bows at the 3d tournaments the last few years and I wonder if their sales have suffered since they went to these new slim bows. I think your doing the right thing looking at used bows rather than new, if you look around a little you can find a great hardly used bow for about half of what it cost new, new bows just don't hold value and the best buys are in the slightly used market...........Good luck..................Vahillbilly.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Your choice*

I never shot the Outback but I am sure it is a shooter. I shot my Switchback earlier. I am not sure if there will ever be a better compound made. I shot the xt, my bow and the drenalin about two years ago and I just liked the switchback. The drenalin was a little faster yet more aggressive. I, like varedneck, do not like the slim limbs and I think Mathews has lost its way. They are trying to keep up with this new speed era as opposed to sticking to what made them great, producing very smooth shooting bows.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Switchback and Drenalin*

I shot both the Drenalin and the Switchback XT and bought a 2008 Drenalin closeout for $699.00. I like the slim limb design and the lighter weight. It has a very smooth and easy draw cycle and plenty of speed for a hunting bow - 282 fps with 377 grain gold tips. It's also very quiet and no hand shock. The 33 in ATA and 7 in brace height work really well for me. You couldn't go wrong with either and either would be easy to sell if it didn't work out for some reason. Make sure you get measured for draw length and buy a bow with the right cam as Mathews bows are all draw length specific.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

switch back has the best draw.

but i think the dren has it everywhere else. go with the dren. they are nice.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

S2 hands down. Switchback is still the best bow ever made by mathews. The new bows look like they are made in China. The quality is noticably lower. Lets see how the slim limbs hold up. The switchback is proven.
Lance


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*drenalin*

i owned a dreanalin and a switchback. i upgrade my bows every 2 years but i loved both of them. i love the slim lim design. i think its awesome. the drenalin is very smooth, very quiet, very fast with a very smooth draw and no hand shock. i dont think Mathews has lost anything in sales or quality wise. there just keeping up with the times. every bow company these days are making smaller, lighter, faster bows and mathews is doing what they do best. making the best bows on the market. i think "catch us if you can" is true in every way! there ahead of the game in every way, shape or form and i truly believe every company is behind. i just bought the new Mathews Monster XLR8 after i sold my drenalin a couple of weeks ago. it has not come in yet so i cant comment on it but i shot the regular monster and loved it. but enough of that, if i were you i would go with the drenalin. it was my favorite bow. it was a great bow and never had a problem with it. you can find them for around $400-500, if not less and they only came out 2-3 years ago so that would probably be your best bet. good luck.


----------



## VaHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

From the looks of the new Mathews Monster they are trying to catch PSE, I think Mathews "Solocam" has lost their way and I hate to see it, I've always been a big Mathews fan owning at least 5 different Mathews models over the years..............................VaHillbilly.


----------



## jerebear (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe this will help!!

Switchback, speed like the LX, smooth like the outback!

Dreny is only about 6fps faster.

Swithback is the best selling bow in Mathews history,there is a reason why they still make it AKA: the S2.

Yes I shoot one too!


----------



## damaj44 (Mar 8, 2009)

I shoot an S2 and absolutely LOVE it!! I've shot the drenalin and all the others and they just didn't compare to the smoothness, it you want an aggressive bow check out the other ones cause the S2 is just pure smooth sweetness!!!


----------



## cmlhunter (Mar 8, 2009)

no offence to the switchback shooters but i'd take my outback over the switchback any day and that dren while still a good bow i shot the short one and really wasn't a fan wouldn't even put in group with outback and switchback don't think you could go wrong with either .
good luck


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I shot the Outback for 4 years until the 09DXT. Just about the same but the DXT is about 15-20 fps faster. I would get the Outback before the SB or Dren. But I really like the DXT. Lighter and just as smooth and quiet as my old Outback.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

my friend has a dreanin love it but a switch back is the same thing as a dreanaln just thicker but if you get the switchback get xt its faster and quieter


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Best Bow Ever*

I have not shot the elites or the new hoyts simply because i don't want too. I owned a bt general (hated it and sold it). I recently bought a bt commander and love it ( extremely accurate) I think sbxt is actually slower than the sb and drenalin btw and too soft of a wall. I have sooooooooo much confidence in my switchback when i am in a hunting situation. I just think the best compound bow ever made is the original switchback, without any question. :guitarist2:


----------



## SVThawk (Apr 11, 2009)

I think what you're finding is you can't go wrong with any of them. Just people telling their personal preferences~


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Switchback or S2


----------



## jeffnvegas (Dec 3, 2006)

i have an outback and can still drive nails with it. i now use it as my backup bow. bought a Bowtech General and it's quieter and faster. the way prices are for used Generals these days and even brand new ones in the box, you might think about one of those. any Bowtech dealer should have a used one around to try as many people went out and bought the new Admirals when they came out. as long as they have been fixed from the recall you should find smokin deals on these JMO.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Mathews*

Any of the three on your list will do the job.My old switchback is the only bow I wish I had kept.Easy to draw,steady to hold,fairly fast and hit what you pointed at.


----------



## Wingman03 (Aug 18, 2007)

Any would be an outstanding bow!!! I shoot the Outback, bought it when it was brand new and love it. Got my dad a Switchback last year. My cousin shoots the Switchback XT. All have done great for us. No experience with the DXT but I am sure it is good. Best thing would be to hold and shoot all, but I understand if you cant. My Outback is heavier and probably not as fast as the Switchback, Switchback XT, and Drenalin, but it sure is quiet!!!!


----------

